# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Honderden banen op de tocht bij Icare door WMO - Zorg + Welzijn

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Honderden banen op de tocht bij Icare door WMO*
*Zorg + Welzijn -** 17 uur geleden*
In Zwolle heeft thuiszorginstelling Icare de aanbesteding verloren voor de huishoudelijke verzorging. De banen van honderden werknemers komen daarmee op de tocht te staan. Door Eric de Kluis - Honderden werknemers *...* 
APS: Abvakabo FNV: WMO eist ook in Zwolle slachtoffers ANP Pers Support
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

